# Post iPad Announcement ehMac.ca Poll - Yay or Nay?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I will open the poll immediately *after* the announcement and would love to get ehMacians initial reactions to the new "iThing". 

After you vote, please post a comment in the following format example:

*Likes*: Things I like about the new iThing are .....

*Dislikes*: Things I dislike about the new iThing are....

As soon as this new iThing is available I will (or will not) buy this baby!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

As expected, a giant iPod touch.

I'm not blown away... I think it will be great for non-demand users to travel with, etc... It's certainly not going to "revolutionize" anything the way the iPhone did.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Interesting keynote, interesting features... but I'm afraid without it solving a problem that the majority of consumers have, it might end up the same way as the newton.

Although it is pretty  

Cheers
- Adam


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

So far nothing too impressive for me. It's an oversize iPhone. iBooks may be more interesting, if .. and that's an if ... it works for iPhone.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

I would have preferred an actual computer tablet that could be highly integrated with macs that would allow the tablet to be a work "space" and you could then click, drag what your are working on over to the tablet and then walkaway and work with the tablet.

Needs to have video conference ability... 

needs better storage.... 

Even though apple has been making more and more closed systems... this seems unmaclike. I think it is a miss for the most part.. but will probably sell ok.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I would seriously consider the Mac's ePad® if I could share my iPhone's 6GB/month data plan and allowed me to do video chats. I will wait to see what's in version 2.0


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll be buying one. IWork will allow me to give lectures or presentations without taking a Macbook. I think this will be a good device to always have at hand around the house. I would have liked iChat but that will come in time.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Video is up *here*.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Like I voted "Not sure. Need to look at it more in depth." but I am interested. Forget students MacDoc, 99% of students can't afford this, plus to get something they really need like a laptop. I think I will not care about the 3G version because I am always around a wifi source and I can jsut use that, so that saves some money.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

As someone mentioned in the ehMac chatroom awhile back... *perfect for my parents* 

As for me:

- Price: surprisingly acceptable
- Mobile Keynote and connects to a projector? *WIN*
- No front-facing camera: *iChat disappointment.*

_...tempting...._


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

Likes: It's a nifty gadget. Looks nice. More portable than a laptop. Probably good for entertainment purposes, moreso than an iPod.

Dislikes: It's an expensive toy. It doesn't really seem to do anything that can't be done with other things. It costs the same as an actual, full-on laptop; a "loaded" version is getting near Macbook/Macbook Pro territory in terms of cost. It may be nice, but I'm not paying that much for something that's not "mission critical". Plus, let's face it, if you use it in public someone's going to try to steal it.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

*Likes: *
integrates nicely with existing itunes etc
BT 2.1 
WiFi n
Non 3G models


*Dislikes:*

Looks like a giant ipod touch  
Screen bezel large.. 
no teathering to iPhone mentioned 
no open video playback - ie. no divx/xvid
no flash in browser 


As soon as this new iThing is available I will have to play with it and read reviews before purchasing.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Between my _real_ Mac and my iPhone 3GS, the iPad would be a redundant piece of hardware in my arsenal, so it gets a big no from me. That's not to say I entirely dislike the iPad, as that would be an inaccurate statement, but I am saying that it just doesn't meet or fulfill any of personal or professional needs in the computer world.


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

To me its just a big iPod Touch with an eReader feature, definitely not worth spending $500 on. I already have an iPhone and don't feel the need for an eReader, therefore I fail to see what this product can do for me. Therefore, blah!!!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Does nothing that I don't already have covered or have no need to cover.

Won't be purchasing one.

edit: Would have chosen a different name.

edit2: Do like the concept of no contract. Wonder if that will eventually trickle over to the cell phone market...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I think this is a REALLY cool gadget. No idea if it will catch on main stream... I think it wil, but for myself. I would really like this device at home. Sit and use it on my living room couch, my den, in bed before I go to sleep. 

I think this is the first true "Laptop"... a device that you can really hold normally and comfortably in your lap. 

The $499 price tag is really surprising. 

Very interested to see what specialized 3rd party apps come out for this. 

All in all, looks to darn fun not to own.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Lars said:


> Between my _real_ Mac and my iPhone 3GS, the iPad would be a redundant piece of hardware in my arsenal, so it gets a big no from me. That's not to say I entirely dislike the iPad, as that would be an inaccurate statement, but I am saying that it just doesn't meet or fulfill any of personal or professional needs in the computer world.


Exactly, the machine looks great and no doubt does what it's designed for really well, I really think that there isn't room for a portable device between the macbook and the iPhone. This might fill a gap for people with a Desktop and an iPhone, but aside from the great "advertised" battery life, where is the pull for someone with a laptop and an iphone.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

For me apple struck out with this one. I just don't understand what this divice can do for me that I cant already accomplish with my ipod touch and my Macbook Pro? I assume that they won't be locking me out of the iBook store simply because I don't have an iPad?


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Although I could certainly see myself using it - much easier to tote around the house than a laptop - I'm not sure I'll rush out and get one for ME. I want to see it and find out a bit more. But for my Dad, who has always been interested in what's online and is always getting me to look things up for him, but has resisted the idea of a computer, this would be ideal.

There are an awful lot of people out there who don't use much more than email and internet, and maybe a bit of word processing, for whom this would be ideal.

However, I can also see it as a useful thing when traveling - smaller and lighter than a laptop, but keeps you in touch. That's often all I need on vacation. I'm interested to know what it has in the way of ports and want to know if I could offload camera flash cards directly. Didn't see anything about that in the keynote.

Of course, the eBook application is also really nice - apparently much nicer than the Kindle.

Anyone know if you can connect it to a printer, or output wirelessly to a printer? They've got iWork on there, so one assumes it's got some way other than syncing in order to get your work off there.

Too bad they left out an iSight type camera, because this would be an awesome Skype/iChat device.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Kindle DX killer is all I can say.

My only hope is that they come out with a plan similar to the 14.99 with ATT... Not even going to knock on wood.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Not to mention that I absolutely HATE fingerprints on my screen. You'd need to carry a shamwow and a bottle of windex to keep this thing looking clean!


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Wait and see.

Anyone have any opinion on the epub standard; it's open source?

I can't see how browsing would be superior on this device.

Anxious to see if we'll have some good hacks developed to play avi, mkv, etc. Does it have preview for pdf's?

What are the outbound connect ports - how much for a cable to a projector?No microphone - so no skype.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> I'm not blown away... I think it will be great for non-demand users to travel with, etc... It's certainly not going to "revolutionize" anything the way the iPhone did.


Here I think you're quite wrong. Let me give you two examples.

1. As I've gotten busier, I have allowed all my magazine subs -- including some of the Mac mags _I used to write for_ -- to disappear. I barely read magazines anymore, despite enjoying them. Ditto for newspapers. The iPad would make this MUCH easier for me to do, particularly when I'm lounging in a coffeeshop/airport. If I had spare cash, I'd be spending it on Starbucks stock (or any other chain that is also an AT&T wifi hotspot).

I've also been enjoying Classics on the iPhone, but have been very hesitant to get into eBooks properly. My wife has a Kindle, and it's ... okay (actually, after today it looks awfully stupid). The iPad on the other hand has real potential for eBooks (particularly that they are using the ePub format -- VERY smart), magazines, comic books (sorry, GRAPHIC NOVELS), and even other written formats. Finally, I can invest some time and money into Canadian mags I've been wanting to check out!

So yes, I think this will inject new life into newspaper and magazine-type publications, and open the field to new voices (DESPERATELY needed, particularly on the political and investigative journalism fronts). That I think will be revolutionary.

2. I am typing this to you on an extended keypad attached to my BlackBook. Some years ago, I got tired of trying to keep a laptop and a desktop in sync, since I give a lot of public presentations. So I went all-laptop, and built myself a little base station here at home that the laptop plugs into. So now I carry a laptop with me on every airplane trip, carry the laptop on every presentation (and hope there's wifi where I'm going), carry the laptop on the ferry rides to Seattle or Vancouver. The iPhone has turned out to be quite good in a lot of these situations, but it's never been sufficient for me to leave the laptop behind -- particularly since the main reason I travel is to do presentations.

The iPad + iWork changes that VERY significantly in several ways:
a. I can do "real work" on an iPad, whereas on an iPhone that's all but impossible.
b. 3G makes it possible for me to have internet almost anywhere, which will be a godsend to my presentations when wifi isn't available. The minute I heard you can hook an iPad to a projector I was almost totally sold.
c. The greatly increased battery life means I can be away from my "base station" for a lot longer, but do almost everything I need to (including Back to My Mac if I need it).
d. 9.7" screen -- easier on my aging eyes. There, I admitted it.
e. Bigger than an iPhone, but still able to be used usefully in coach seating. Try that with a regular laptop. HAH!
f. As Steve said (and I fully concur) ... beats the crap out of a netbook.
g. Assuming (heh) that Rogers goes along with some similar pricing for an unlimited data plan for the thing ... I think _that_ will cause a revolution in its own right.

So, whereas yesterday I had been thinking about whether I wanted a 13" or 15" MBP, today I'm thinking my next computer(s) will be a 27" iMac at home (I have really been wanting one but couldn't justify it because of my work) and an iPad. Much easier to sync, particularly for me as a MobileMe member.

There's two things I'm a little disappointed with and would happily have paid extra to have: a webcam and a mic. The mic in particular would have been useful for Skype.

Still, I have little doubt that third-parties will plug that gap in short order, and as Jonny Ive said "there's no wrong way to hold it," so using it "upside down" with a mic/webcam attached to the dock port could be huge.

Obviously this is just my life and YMMV, but I certainly predict this to be a big hit (though I suspect there will be a slow start till the accessories and apps are fully built up. That's okay, though, the iPod had a slow start too) and I do think it will change the world a little. I think it will kill the Kindle/Nook/etc and possibly hurt libraries, I think it will revitalise the magazine/graphic novel and newspaper publishing companies, take e-reading mainstream and continue to solidify Apple's grip on the media world, which has so far been pretty mutually beneficial.

Finally, because there isn't a tablet or netbook out there that can really compete with this, I think it will draw netbook owners who want something more, tablet owners who want it done right, and adults who would have otherwise bought an iPod Touch (which is now pretty much a teen device). If Apple had offered a nice set of BT headphones (and the aforementioned mic and/or webcam built in) I think they would have made it just about perfect.

I'm sure I'll have more to say about this later, but those are my initial thoughts.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm on the fence. I can see its utility where I work, in terms of getting rid of a whole lot of paper documents, but, given that I work in government, I don't think our IT people will even consider it, no matter how useful (they're still scared of the iPhone) and we'd have to reconfigure our networks to wireless capability, and make sure the iPad can run MS Office '97, and IE 6!

I only wish I was joking.

Oh, and the name is ..... unfortunate. I've already heard the first jokes; you can imagine what they're like!

Personally, I wouldn't find it useful, right now. That isn't to say that it might not come in handy in a couple of years. The big issue for me will be data and 3G network pricing. If the experience with the iPhone is anything to go by, our Canadian telcos will do their very best to make it unaffordable.


----------



## mejag (Mar 16, 2003)

Likes: Slim, long battery life, support for 1024 x 768 video out (great for presentations with iWork)

Dislikes: iPad (really?), iPhone/iTouch interface (lack of running OS x native software), lack of ports (one USB and Video out)

I understand where apple is going but I cannot justify buying this product. It's basically a large iTouch. I do like the iWork for iPad (I wonder if there will be any ports for the iPhone?). There is obviously a market for this in medical, education, and people who want a more capable eReader.

Personally I was hoping for a sub-Macbook Air in slab format. Something I could use on the road for work: 
-basic photoshop functionality, ability to open RAW images
-normal file system to store and sort files
-run software not created for iPhoto/iTouch

But obviously, Apple doesn't produce products solely for my needs. I suppose I'm destined to buy a MBA


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

According to the iPad Technical Specifications page, *it does have a microphone.*


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

ertman said:


> I would have preferred an actual computer tablet that could be highly integrated with macs that would allow the tablet to be a work "space" and you could then click, drag what your are working on over to the tablet and then walkaway and work with the tablet.


That'd be nice, but honestly, were you expecting that? That's some pretty advanced stuff. That could be a good third party developer opportunity.


> Needs to have video conference ability...


That'd be pretty nice, although I wish the iPhone had this too.


> needs better storage....
> 
> Even though apple has been making more and more closed systems... this seems unmaclike. I think it is a miss for the most part.. but will probably sell ok.


Anyone who wants a tablet running full MacOS X should get an Axiotron Modbook. They're expensive you say? Yep - they've got a hard disk, lots of RAM, fast CPU, and all the other stuff that couldn't work in the iPad.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Bjornbro said:


> I would seriously consider the Mac's ePad® if I could share my iPhone's 6GB/month data plan and allowed me to do video chats. I will wait to see what's in version 2.0


Didn't they say it's unlocked? Could you remove your SIM from your iPhone and put it in your iPad? I'm sure someone will try that soon.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

I have to admit after seeing that CNBC spot and some images this morning I was kind of underwhelmed. 

That being said, I think I'd have to hold one and use it for awhile. There is something to be said for getting your hands on a new Apple product for the first time and just playing with it.

For now, my first impression is "iDon'thinkso".

That could change though.


----------



## rustamanyana (Sep 22, 2008)

wow, i really like the price. $499 is close enough to an ipod touch that I could almost justify buying it to replace my 1st gen ipod touch. 

I'm really keen about the accessory to connect your camera directly to the iPad.

it is just a big ipod touch, but the extra real estate seems worth it.

the built in applications look georgeous.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I can't believe, they called it iPad.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> Like I voted "Not sure. Need to look at it more in depth." but I am interested. Forget students MacDoc, 99% of students can't afford this, plus to get something they really need like a laptop.


10 years ago when laptops costed $2000+ students didn't seem to have a problem buying them. Why can't they buy a $1000 laptop + $500 iPad today.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

andreww said:


> Not to mention that I absolutely HATE fingerprints on my screen. You'd need to carry a shamwow and a bottle of windex to keep this thing looking clean!


Although it was not explicitly mentioned, the iPad presumably has that new glass coating that resists oil/fingerprints. I should think any handy eyeglass-cleaning cloth (and most of us of a certain age carry one everywhere these days) would keep it pretty pristine-looking -- I have the original iPhone (that doesn't have that special glass) and it does the job.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> According to the iPad Technical Specifications page, *it does have a microphone.*


CubaMark, you just made my day!!! I'm sending you a virtual hug to Mexico!

That's it, I'm in (come July).

Birthday shopping for myself -- DONE!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I've never used this word before.. but I feel it's fitting in every way: FAIL.

Good luck with this one Apple.

So, any guesses how long it'll take before someone hacks it to run Snow Leopard?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I would also expect, though can't confirm, that Apple's wired headset-with-microphone would work with this... and how about something like the Jawbone bluetooth headset?

Hug accepted... I'm sufficiently confident in my heterosexuality


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

hayesk said:


> Didn't they say it's unlocked? Could you remove your SIM from your iPhone and put it in your iPad? I'm sure someone will try that soon.


They specifically said it uses a "GSM micro-SIM." If that's what we have in our iPhones, then yes (which would allow some people access to their 6GB plans, at least in theory).

PS. WOW, Apple.com is getting hammered. Geez Louise!


----------



## rustamanyana (Sep 22, 2008)

chas_m said:


> They specifically said it uses a "GSM micro-SIM." If that's what we have in our iPhones, then yes (which would allow some people access to their 6GB plans, at least in theory).
> 
> PS. WOW, Apple.com is getting hammered. Geez Louise!


Steve said that in the US, it will be $29 for an unlimited data plan that is pay as you go. it sounded like they were going to try this model in international markets as well.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

I find myself wanting this device, but not being able to justify it as it will not fill any need of mine. I have no trouble bringing my laptop with me when I need, honestly, it's not that big. I can tether to my iphone for web access. It would be really nice as an ebook reader or websurfer while on the couch or in bed, but I was really hoping for something that would have more functionality.

It needed to have a USB port.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

At $500 it's worth it just to own one even if it isn't all that useful. Although it would definitely be a cool alternative to pen/paper in meetings.

I'll probably buy one - going to Florida in March I might try to find them although timing might be a bit early.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

rustamanyana said:


> Steve said that in the US, it will be $29 for an unlimited data plan that is pay as you go. it sounded like they were going to try this model in international markets as well.


At $30 for unlimited, what idiot would pay $15 for 250MB, you could go through that in an hour on this thing


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

RC51Pilot said:


> At $500 it's worth it just to own one even if it isn't all that useful. Although it would definitely be a cool alternative to pen/paper in meetings.
> 
> I'll probably buy one - going to Florida in March I might try to find them although timing might be a bit early.


It sounds like they will be available internationally when they are first released (Non-3G models) Might have to get the 3G models in the states though on launch.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

jwootton said:


> I find myself wanting this device, but not being able to justify it as it will not fill any need of mine. I have no trouble bringing my laptop with me when I need, honestly, it's not that big. I can tether to my iphone for web access. It would be really nice as an ebook reader or websurfer while on the couch or in bed, but I was really hoping for something that would have more functionality.
> 
> It needed to have a USB port.


Apple iPad's Myriad Optional Dongles: USB, SD, AC, BBQ - apple ipad - Gizmodo


----------



## rustamanyana (Sep 22, 2008)

jwootton said:


> I find myself wanting this device, but not being able to justify it as it will not fill any need of mine. I have no trouble bringing my laptop with me when I need, honestly, it's not that big. I can tether to my iphone for web access. It would be really nice as an ebook reader or websurfer while on the couch or in bed, but I was really hoping for something that would have more functionality.
> 
> It needed to have a USB port.


It has an accessory for a USB port for cameras.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, I did see this, but it sounds like that is only useful for images, maybe i could upload a iWork file through it, we don't know yet


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

jwootton said:


> Yes, I did see this, but it sounds like that is only useful for images, maybe i could upload a iWork file through it, we don't know yet


You could:

a. email documents
b. Use iDisk*
c. Use FTP
d. use an instant-messanger type app to move documents
e. Back to My Mac*
f. VPN
g. Rapidshare et al
h. Bluetooth file transfer
i. Push?

*MobileMe only

All without using a USB port, but yes apparently you can use the USB dongle as well.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

chas_m said:


> You could:
> 
> a. email documents
> b. Use iDisk*
> ...


Yes, I can do all of that, the problem is that other people tend to carry everything on a USB thumb drive. I wonder if this can stream video from itunes, like my apple tv though.

Edit: Not everyone, but I do come across the situation where it is simply easier to plug in a thumb drive that someone gives me


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

BT Network linking file exchange should work fine
The entry level model should link to BT 3g browsing as I am doing on the MacBook Pro.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dot pitch is 132

1024-by-768-pixel resolution at 132 pixels per inch (ppi)

that's a 17" 4:3 monitor - excellent workspace - Identical to iBook and very crisp for media.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

ehMax said:


> I can't believe, they called it iPad.


Apple kinda put the Touch in a bad place. It could be a reduced iPad with an enriched feature set, (but others have already pointed out Maxi - mini monikers) over iPod but from a naming point of view probably a no go on that front.

Must be a pithy name. 

But .....isn't it a pithy, isn't it a shame.....

Sorry George, God rest your soul, and sorry to anyone else that isn't feeling particularly punny today.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I think it will be what Steve said it was a gap filler. E-books are the future. Lets face it, with some paperbacks the paper is worth more than the text/content.
I would buy one as the missus watches TV shows/movies through the internet on our laptop. Brushes looks interesting as a drawing tablet option. I wonder if you could use a pen like with the palm pdas?
Considering what is out there now and selling, this will be a hit.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

hayesk said:


> 10 years ago when laptops costed $2000+ students didn't seem to have a problem buying them. Why can't they buy a $1000 laptop + $500 iPad today.


I don't know about you but when I was in school there was no way I could justify a $2000 laptop and still can't the only reason I have one is because I got work to pay for it. 

And all I hear about these days is students complaining about tution fees.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

This thing rocks. People are complaining about how it doesn't fit into their life. Hello? Nor did an iPhone until it was available. This is positioned carefully as the go-between (Smartphone and PC). How many activities are just not worth booting up or walking to your computer room, or a pain to do on a phone? This is a convenience device that is semi-mobile, move it around the house and casually interact. This will be perfect for my spouse and I'll use it for casual browsing. You can populate it with all of your iTunes content and books (neither a MacBook or iPhone are really useful for this).

The 3G plan is a big winner. You only need buy a month at a time whenever you need to. I can see microSIM sales in airports taking off. A lot of hotels still charge $12.99 for 24 hours of Internet access. Hopefully, Canadian prices will be similar. 

You also don't need a lot of memory. I've a 32 GB iPhone and it has a ton of free memory even with 50+ apps. The memory hogs are movies and I doubt anyone would store a collection of movies on an iPad. Rent or download, watch and archive.

Why would anyone buy a netbook? It's obvious why Apple didn't enter that market. As for the stand-alone e-readers, its going to be a tough sale for such one-trick ponies. For only a few bucks more you get a whole lotta features.

It'll take time to sink in but this is a carefully planned and executed entry that represents Apple's future growth. It's congruent with the iPhone and Mac OS X in placement, compatibility and ecosystem and it uses an Apple-specified and owned chip. That will make it more difficult to clone and replicate and also gives more control to Apple over optimizations and capabilities.


----------



## Greenlion (Nov 19, 2002)

*A Jaded Lot We Are*

Expectations may get set too high, with all the preannouncement hype and so on. Sure it's like a really big iPod Touch, but my guess is the proof is in the user experience. Browsing on the Touch is hampered by screen size and the cool aspects of touchscreen interface were similarly constrained. I'm thinking the big bump in size and apparent improvements in the actual touchscreen itself will make a huge improvement.

And really, think about it, there is no comparable device currently shipping that I'm aware of. For Apple it has always been about the human interface and how they are able to integrate the components. Not always the fastest, or the biggest or the cheapest, but nearly always the cleverest.


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

Likes: iBooks (perhaps)
Dislikes: Cellular bills (perhaps)

I'll probably get one, if only because I'm a fanboi, and I'm not that price-sensitive.

1. I'm a believer in eBooks - I'm an avid reader with 2 Kindles - but I'd have to wait to see how iBooks pans out in Canada, in terms of pricing, DRM etc. Copyright issues appear to be more complex in book publishing than with music. Canadian eBook, magazine and newspaper availability on Amazon is considerably more restricted than the US store.

2. The e-paper display used on the Kindle is great for reading, and has low power consumption. I'm not sure if I'd like the iPad screen for this purpose, and the 10 hour battery life may be great for video, but is poor for an e-reader. I don't need to recharge my Kindle flying from YYZ-NRT.

3. I'm suspicious about cellular costs, and we all know how absurdly voracious Canadian providers are. With the international Kindle, Amazon have effectively offset the wireless costs by adding a small sum to the book price. We need to see what kind of arrangement Apple makes with Canadian wireless providers before we can get some idea of the TCO.

4. I'd very much like to see textbooks and journals on the iPad, but again we'll have to wait to see how they are priced. In my field of diagnostic imaging, textbooks are typically several hundred dollars, and the price is usually justified because of the need for high quality graphics. The iPad _could_ be a game-changer here, but it's all in the hands of the publishers.

Bottom line: I'll get one, but I think much of the success of this product in Canada will depend on factors beyond Apple's control.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Ports - you have to buy doodads to connect anything to it.

Too big for me to carry around. I love the portability of my iPhone. I slip it in my pocket & off I go.

I have been reading books on handhelds since 2001. One thing I do like it the lowering of prices for eBooks. eReader charges far too much for an eBook. Maybe the prices of eBooks will come down. Chapters 'Shortcovers' is more in line, but Apple has lowered the price even more.

iWork for iPad. What about the latest version of iWork for iMac?



I have the money, but I won't be buying an iPad. I just bought a 27-inch iMac - why downsize, especially since I have an iPhone?


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Maybe in a future revision I'd get it. For now tho the no multitasking, no flash, no webcam, all equals no good for what I need out of this type of device. It really gives me no more use than what an iPhone already does.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

chas_m said:


> So, whereas yesterday I had been thinking about whether I wanted a 13" or 15" MBP, today I'm thinking my next computer(s) will be a 27" iMac at home (I have really been wanting one but couldn't justify it because of my work) and an iPad. Much easier to sync, particularly for me as a MobileMe member.


I'm thinking the exact same thing. I think that will be a great combination. The iPad will work well enough to give lectures or presentations and it should be sufficient for client meetings. The iMac with the big 27" screen would be awesome for my office.


----------



## eshm.assist (Dec 6, 2009)

iPad, hahahah! Looks great for one who doesn't have iPod Touch or iPhone like myself. Price is very good, though I'd wait for their next version of iPad (since apple has the tendency to release a better one real quick like my iPods...:-(). :clap: I'd buy one real soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

I just thought of one market where this would be KILLER .. except Apple left out some important parts of it ... it would be killer in a car setup. Instead of having to do all kinds of silly stuff to get touch screens, computers, GPS integration in a car, can you imagine this setup instead? Unfortunately it doesn't seem to have GPS capabilities in it  

Holding out for a v2. I think it's a fair offering as a first at best. The omission of video camera ability is a glaring fail for me, and now that I've thought about this other usage for it, GPS not being built in. I suppose it won't take long for someone to release a 3rd party GPS unit (since they already have them for the iPod touch and iPhone) and for the GPS makers to get something that utilizes all the screen real estate.

I'm still waiting on more info for the iBook store ... I'm assuming that Jobs is still doing some fancy footwork and juggling to get those things into place ... strictly listening to the rumour mills I think that there might have been more to announce but the negotiations fell through last minute so it was sidelined. All-in-all it was a decent rollout methinks, but it seems that some bits were missing to make it a grand slam. Had they also been able to announce some great details for which publishers they have content from and pricing and if they could negotiate a streaming video over 3G deal with it from ITMS video store ... that would have been the over-the-top for it's premier ...


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

"Not Sure" but in all likelihood...not.

I have an iPhone, which I like (except the battery life) and I really don't see a need for a larger version in my toolbox. What my toolbox really needs is an updated MacPro Tower. Hopefully, that'll come soon at the WWDC.


----------



## MacNorth (Feb 5, 2006)

I watched a live feed from someone at the event. Afterwards the people that got to play around with the 60 or so units they had there commented that it's the kind of product you don't fully appreciate until it's in your hands. All the commenters agreed they wanted one. Obviously this isn't a replacement for your laptop but it's not supposed to be. A lot of people just need surf, email, chat, music, movies and so on. I bet a huge number of people never even use any commercial software.

Personally, I need my Macbook Pro but this would be perfect for my son or girlfriend, even without 3G. Wifi can be found all over the place and is free.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It looks interesting and it'll be neat to see what iPad 2.0 holds, but it looks like a money pit. Books, music, videos, games... Ugh. :lmao:


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I voted no thanks... 

Several key things missed the boat for me:
1) no flash support! unacceptable, especially if you are toughting it as a unmatchable web browsing experience. We all know Adobe has flash for an iPhone that has been denied by Apple. They at least could of had it for launch demo. 
2) no multi-tasking. A device that big can't multi task? even a Palm Pre can do it.
3) not able to run full OSX software. I see the reason why, but still a drawback at this point with very few ported applications and probably an added cost of getting them.
4) No webcam. Personally, if this one by itself was addressed, i'd probably change my mind. It would be great to use Skype or iChat on these things while travelling. 

As much as netbooks are netbooks, and they have their limitations, they can at least multi-task, use flash, run full blown apps even OSX (illegally) and have a webcam. 

I'll give it credit, it has some cool gesture features and the apps/os has been nicely adapted but the rest are big misses for me. I don't think this filled the gap on anything in it's 1.0 release. Instead, it created a niche market. And future possibilities.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

I will not buy one now, but I think it has great potential in the future and for some people even now. I personally don't need it right now because I got my imac, mbp and iphone, but I see how it can work well in my house for my family members. They simply use the computer for email, internet, online videos and social networking. All, but one other person in my family uses my mac computers simply because they are unfamiliar with the OS and GUI, this is perfect for them, because it's easy to adapt to compared to the computers.

- they can do all their web and media on this
- they can use external keyboard if preferred
- takes up less space and can be placed anywhere
- faster than the pc laptop their using
- ease of showing and navigating through photos and videos, which they love to do and no need for my laptop to be passed around when guests are over, simply use this!


I see my iphone as an on the go item, whereas I see the iPad at home or when I travel and I don't want to take my laptop because I'm not going to work on my trip, but simply to check emails, keep updated, take photos to show to family and such. Especially since I mostly have to travel halfway around the world to visit my family, this would be great in my almost a day's worth of travel time.

Not sure, as I haven't completely read in depth about it, but if video capability is available and we can skype, all the more this is perfect for my family. And on the plus side, it looks nicer than any netbook, (I know this isn't a netbook, but I think it's a nice bridge between the laptop and the touch)

Though on a daily basis, I'd still rather just carry my iphone with me everywhere than this and bring my laptop when necessary.


But that's just how it fits or can fit into my life and my family's


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Strike 1. - For me it started with the name. Intentionally naming a product after a feminine hygiene product is pretty much just plan dumb.

Strike 2. - It's useless without somewhere to put the darn thing and my lap is often the only option.

Strike 3. - Other than making a sweetheart deal with AT & T that will never be repeated by a Canadian carrier, it is little more than an overpriced iPod Touch.

iWorks updated for use on my laptop or desktop would have been much more impressive.

My iPhone does everything the new Maxi pad does and it will stay that way for me.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MACinist said:


> I voted no thanks...
> 
> Several key things missed the boat for me:
> 1) no flash support! unacceptable, especially if you are toughting it as a unmatchable web browsing experience. We all know Adobe has flash for an iPhone that has been denied by Apple. They at least could of had it for launch demo.
> ...


From what you are describing, you're the perfect candidate for a MacBook!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

We are all voting no on this thing because most of us are power users. I am on my MBP at least 7 hours a day. I am not dealing with any graphic either; documents, spreadsheets, websites and way too many PDFs. All of that bogs down my 2.4 MBP after a while.

However, Apple has INDEED developed a Kindle Killer. Consider that the people who buy eBook readers have already committed to spending AT LEAST $300 for anything decent. Apple always has a premium and this gives you way more than a Kindle.

Apple will make a killing with this thing in that emerging market of eBook readers. As for me, I cannot wait to get away from a screen at the end of the day or the weekend. Last thing I want is a screen I can take to the John. Sports Illustrated and the WSJ dominate that area of my life. 

Can anyone say Carpal Tunnel Syndrome?


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

I voted yes because of the potential. It may be missing a few things to be the ultimate killer device out of the blocks, but it takes the smartphone concept and mashes it up with what most people use notebooks/netbooks for - basic email, surfing, maybe some office work (word/excel/powerpoint), topped off with some commuting entertainment.

I can't put my finger on it, but the increase in screen size coupled with the iPhone app model resonates with my technology tuning fork - there are some pretty cool things to be done with this combo, not to mention the current "cloud computing" concept that the corp world analysts are touting as the greatest thing since sliced bread. I think this computing model has HUGE opportunity.

One thing it's not is a direct replacement for computing power that some of us think we still need - maybe we do, maybe we don't. There's a whole raft of folks who don't care & just want a device that lets them do things in a more "natural" way.

Some of the fine points in the video & website info I saw today (I didn't actually see the announcement) - the 3G version says "data only" in the tech specs - huh? why not allow voice? Someone thought there was no GPS - tech spec says "assisted GPS" and digital compass - same as iPhone 3G/s?

And of course, last but not least, it looks sick (as my teenage son put it). In old man speak - very cool, groovy even!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Having thought about it - I think I will get one at some point before the end of the year.

When I get my next Mac, possibly the top-drawer 27" iMac (or a refurb Mac Pro) in the Summer, I intend to go wireless at home, at last, with an Airport base station etc.

For ages I've been thinking about also getting a MacBook for casual about-the-house use; internet & e-mail sure would be nice on occasion in a comfy recliner in the livingroom eh? A MacBook would be _too much computer_ for this, but the iPad looks like it'd be perfect.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I'm waiting til the next revision to see what happens.
If the included apps plus some iphone OS apps are all you need, then this could be a MacBook replacement (with the dock).

This device looks to be well suited as an eBook reader, web surfer, emailer, game device etc.

Ergonomically- when typing a lot of text, do you hold it, lean it, I don't see how you can do this comfortably, except flat on a surface. 
The same issue I have when watching a long video- do you hold it for an hour or two?
Yes, I can really se liking surfing the net on it and reading eBooks, and YouTubeHD.

The iWork apps look to be really excellent, and a welcome addition, for $30 you can get a fairly full featured office suite.

My biggest issue is like the iPod-phone, the OS is so closed, you cannot just drag and drop any file or app you want, a USB port would have been awesome instead of having to use an add-on, no camera is a surprise, but it has a mike and speakers, so you can probably still use Skype for audio.

The lack of camera is likely the biggest gripe for many.

The price is tempting, but I have a desktop iMac and an iPod Touch, so it really doesnt have any compelling reason for me to want it.
It is cool though, and I can see some wanting one, if they are torn between an iPod Touch and a macBook as a secondary device.

If Aple produced this exact same hardware with a Multitouch version of Snow Leopard, then I would have been more excited .

In the end, the iPad may be to Books what the iPod is to music.
I hope it develops further.


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

To those of you who are sure that the iPad is a superior eReader than the Kindle: Do you read a lot of books, say more than 1 per week? Do you read long novels or serious non-fiction? Have you ever actually read an entire book on a Kindle?

I will be buying an iPad, but I strongly suspect that the people confidently predicting that the iPad is a Kindle killer don't do a lot of serious reading, and have no real experience with either device.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

mguertin said:


> I just thought of one market where this would be KILLER .. except Apple left out some important parts of it ... it would be killer in a car setup. Instead of having to do all kinds of silly stuff to get touch screens, computers, GPS integration in a car, can you imagine this setup instead? Unfortunately it doesn't seem to have GPS capabilities in it


It's _waaaaaaaaaaay_ too big for that. One of the biggest reviewer complaints about the Magellan RoadMate 1700 with it's 7" screen is finding a place to put it in the car. The iPad is chunkier because of the 3:4 screen aspect ratio, which would make placement even more of an issue.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

ehMax said:


> From what you are describing, you're the perfect candidate for a MacBook!


You are correct sir, if only they reduced the Macbook Air to 10 to 12 inch screen and reduced the price to sub $800, it would be the real filler between the iPad and the Macbook. Today, I have an HP Netbook and although there are drawbacks, it is a very good traveling/living room companion for only $300 that addresses all my gripes about the iPad. 

As a sidetrack, doesn't it seem a bit odd for Apple or even un-original to bring back a legendary name like the 'iBook' and use it to name a new App?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MACinist said:


> 1) no flash support! unacceptable, especially if you are toughting it as a unmatchable web browsing experience.


Yes, but to specify they said an unmatchably GREAT web browsing experience. Which *naturally* precludes slow, bloated, badly-written Flash, particularly for ads. Be very careful what you wish for.



> We all know Adobe has flash for an iPhone that has been denied by Apple.


This will come as a huge shock to both Apple and Adobe. To the best of my knowledge -- and I keep track of stuff like this -- no such product exists at all. Adobe *talked* about adapting Flash to the iPhone, but Apple said no and that was the end of that. If you've got a recent link that says otherwise, I'd be quite interested to see it.

PS. Yeah, not having flash has sure crippled the iPhone and iPod Touch's sales ... 



> 2) no multi-tasking. A device that big can't multi task? even a Palm Pre can do it.


Ask any Palm Pre owner (if you can find one) about their battery life. Or find a jailbroken iPhone (much more common) and try multitasking. You'll see why that isn't yet a real option.



> 4) No webcam. Personally, if this one by itself was addressed, i'd probably change my mind. It would be great to use Skype or iChat on these things while travelling.


Skype YES, iChat no. The thing DOES have a mic, I found out (mentioned earlier in the thread). So you CAN do (or will be able to do via the Skype app) audio chats, and a third party could pretty easily make a webcam for the dock port.

I will say that the continuing omission of an iChat for iPhone/iPad/Windows is most curious.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

After some more in-depth thought... I think they still failed on this product. I don't mind the interface, and some of the ideas behind it, but it should still be a computer first, and you can use the interface to launch your applications.

Isn't this suppose to be revolutionary? How is a large ipod touch revolutionary?

Didn't they also say this is suppose to do everything better...
"If there's gonna be a third category, it has to be better at these tasks -- otherwise it has no reason for being." So I will mainly compare to the ipodtouch and the mac computer.

Browsing - a full blown computer is better... it can play flash. 
Email - Full computer is better, allows you to do more with the application, and you can choose your own application. The iphone is more portable.
Photos - computer is better... because of storage and functions... 
Video - Hmmmm.... I'l give this a draw.
Games - I'd say this is a draw between the tablet and the ipod touch. This is because the ipod touch is more portable, the mac has no real support and the tablet has a bigger screen.
eBooks - I am sure the tablet is superior to the computer or iphone... but is not as nice for reading as a kindle etc.
Music- ipod is more portable... so better.


The price is the only thing that is really beneficial. I say nay to this product... and hopefully they change the name by launch.


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

One more comment about the iPad as eReader. One of the great advantages of ebooks is they are effectively weightless. Heavy dead tree books - such as my hardback version of War and Peace, which weighs over 1.7 kg - are much more comfortable to read in eformat.

I have both the Kindle 2 and the Kindle DX, and the DX is just that little bit too heavy to read comfortably on for a long stretch. I much prefer reading on the K2, despite its smaller screen. The DX is superior for magazines, newspapers, and PDFs. 

Now, the K2 weighs 290g, and the DX 540g. The iPad is even heavier than the DX at 680-730g depending on the version. On paper it's easy to overlook these issues, but they really make a difference in terms of everyday usability.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

chas_m said:


> Yes, but to specify they said an unmatchably GREAT web browsing experience. Which *naturally* precludes slow, bloated, badly-written Flash, particularly for ads. Be very careful what you wish for.


Well I don't wish for blank web page content, some of which won't open at all. Yes, a lot of advertising on flash, but also a lot of modern websites are flash only as well. 



chas_m said:


> This will come as a huge shock to both Apple and Adobe. To the best of my knowledge -- and I keep track of stuff like this -- no such product exists at all. Adobe *talked* about adapting Flash to the iPhone, but Apple said no and that was the end of that. If you've got a recent link that says otherwise, I'd be quite interested to see it.


They are surely investing and trying to create flash based workarounds: Adobe Shows Off Flash Apps For iPhone. Yes, You Read That Right.

As well, a flash app native to the iPhone: Adobe Flash on iPhone? Here we go again. - Computerworld Blogs

Can't find the article currently but I could of sworn Adobe had one in their labs but it didn't meet Apple's power usage standards. 



chas_m said:


> PS. Yeah, not having flash has sure crippled the iPhone and iPod Touch's sales ...


Who is talking about the iPhone? Who is saying crippled? I am saying that you can't be boasting about the web experience on a tablet (not a phone) when every other tablet out there runs a full OS with regular SW and a common web technology like flash. I guess my hopes were for something completely different to fill the gap, so the issue should be with my own expectations. 



chas_m said:


> Ask any Palm Pre owner (if you can find one) about their battery life. Or find a jailbroken iPhone (much more common) and try multitasking. You'll see why that isn't yet a real option.


If a nearly bankrupt company like Palm can try it (somewhat successfully). I'm sure a innovating company with a bank roll like Apple can perfect it. I'll take flash and multi-tasking with 6 hours of battery life over 10 hours any day. BTW: not sure why you try to make this into a popularity contest but what do sales have to do with ideas? One can still have a good idea, with good intention and yet not sell anything. The Palm's drawback is not much to do with the device itself but rather shortcomings elsewhere. 



chas_m said:


> Skype YES, iChat no. The thing DOES have a mic, I found out (mentioned earlier in the thread). So you CAN do (or will be able to do via the Skype app) audio chats, and a third party could pretty easily make a webcam for the dock port.


For those that do have an iPhone, or iPod Touch, not much to be excited about.

Any idea why Apple.ca is not mentioning anything about the iPad on it's front page as opposed to the .com ?


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't think of a single thing I would do with an iPad that I wouldn't rather do with another device.


----------



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

ertman said:


> I would have preferred an actual computer tablet that could be highly integrated with macs that would allow the tablet to be a work "space" and you could then click, drag what your are working on over to the tablet and then walkaway and work with the tablet.
> 
> Needs to have video conference ability...
> 
> ...


+1 

and it's just going to get better - looking forward to 2.0. I think it fits my need quite nicely in a way that neither an iPhone or a macbook can.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MACinist said:


> Well I don't wish for blank web page content, some of which won't open at all. Yes, a lot of advertising on flash, but also a lot of modern websites are flash only as well.


Yes, a lot of really stupid websites are flash only. Why would I want to visit those again?

Less stupid ones present you with an option.

I personally think the momentum now is with HTML5 rather than Flash, or maybe MS will succeed with Silverlight (let's hope not). Just my opinion.

Out of the 200 or so websites I check into on a more-or-less daily basis, 90% of their flash content is either videos or ads. Ads I can do without, video will soon be all HTML5 (again, IMO) since it's so much easier to do (even YouTube is playing with it!). There's a few that have a flash "curtain" before you actually get to the content -- no problem there either.

In short, no Flash has not, for me at least, been any sort of an issue, and more often a blessing, particularly when I'm on the iPhone.



> They are surely investing and trying to create flash based workarounds: Adobe Shows Off Flash Apps For iPhone. Yes, You Read That Right.


Thank you for the URL, but as I noted when I first ran across it, I don't see that getting much of anywhere -- could perhaps be a minor player, but never a acceptable alternative for those that actually do want Flash on iPhone. And I'd be interested to see how hard that kills the battery.

Clearly Apple still likes Adobe -- look at the prominence PDF support was given in the keynote -- but its also clear they don't like Flash (for MANY good reasons). 



> Can't find the article currently but I could of sworn Adobe had one in their labs but it didn't meet Apple's power usage standards.


Aye, there's the rub. Flash, at least as we currently know it, never will meet those standards. HTML5 will for most purposes. Dan Gruber of Daring Fireball has been writing about this for a while now, you may want to google up some of his stuff on the topic. 



> I guess my hopes were for something completely different to fill the gap, so the issue should be with my own expectations.


Well said. To which I would certainly agree that neither Apple nor I expect the iPad to be the right choice for everyone.

But as a longtime computer educator (ie Mac tutor), I have to say the iPad is probably just the right amount of computer (minus a minor detail here or there) for 90% of the masses. Seriously, this thing passes the "grandma" test on a WHOLE NEW LEVEL and I predict it will be very big with seniors and the education circuit. 



> BTW: not sure why you try to make this into a popularity contest but what do sales have to do with ideas?


To put it mildly, a great deal. Sales determine what moves forward in the marketplace versus what gets left behind. Ask your local Betamax or Laserdisc salesman about that sometime.



> For those that do have an iPhone, or iPod Touch, not much to be excited about.


For those who have an iPhone or iPod Touch and needed something with just a bit more power and functionality, I'd say this is a huge deal for them. As I wrote in my previous post, I'm six months from buying one and it's already changed my (computing) life.

I think if you try looking at this thing from the point of view of a non-nerd, you may find yourself looking at it in a whole new light.

PS. Nobody wants Palm to succeed more than I do, but the Pre is exactly what you're claiming the iPad is -- a deeply flawed first go-round. I hope they'll get better from the experience, as much as I hope Apple can find a way to stick a webcam in iPad v2.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

I can think of one person that this product might fit nicely with.
My neighbour is a senior thats never owned a computer but would like to be able to get email, surf the web and listen to music and she wants portability. Now a net book would do all this probably better and maybe even for a better price but the simplicity of the iphone interface would have her up and running from the get go with little or no problems. I don't think a she'd be as quick to get comfortable with a windows xp or 7. Plus she does read a lot of books so she may find the book reader really nice.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

I just watched the presentation and I like what I see.

Being the only member of this household that doesn't have an iPod touch ... this is more my style  

The eyes are not what they use to be and I never liked laptops, the one I have belongs to my work.

I will be reading up on this and might actually buy one.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Wont make a decision until I play with one in the Apple Store.

Some cool things and some things that my iPhone can do and I am happy with...I was not surprised that this did not blow me away today.


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

From what I've gleaned today I've seen much of the same response to this device that I saw for the iPhone, MacBook Air and iPod. There are those who hate it outright before they even touch it - because of features it lacks or features they would never use. There are those who are hesitant because they are not sure how it will fit in with their computing lifestyle. And there are those who will jump in with both feet because it's enough of everything they want. I fit the latter.

I want one primarily because I read books, magazines and news media almost exclusively on my MacBook or iPhone. The iPad seems like a much more intuitive way to do this. 

I want on for work (when the right apps come out) that will allow me to read and annotate architectural drawings. I want to be able to blow up sections of drawings and email architects, engineers and designers with questions and photos of the problems I'm encountering (hope they put a camera in iPad 2.0). I want to be able to enter dimensions in a Google SketchUp type app and then calculate areas or volumes and do takeoffs directly from the information. 

In fact, I think my wife will use one in her field of nursing sooner than I will as she will have access to charts, drug references, etc. right at her fingertips. 

So for all that think this isn't a game changer, well it probably isn't, for them. But for me , I see great potential in this device. I can't wait to get my hands on one and use it. I can't wait to develop apps for it. Thanks Steve, I'm very happy with all the effort.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

chas_m said:


> I will say that the continuing omission of an iChat for iPhone/iPad/Windows is most curious.


Given the flakiness of iChat (works one day, can't get a call through the next) vs. Skype which just works every time I try it; it's not surprising that iChat wasn't integrated into this or any other portable device. Why highlight your problems?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

MacGuiver said:


> I can think of one person that this product might fit nicely with.
> My neighbour is a senior thats never owned a computer but would like to be able to get email, surf the web and listen to music and she wants portability. Now a net book would do all this probably better and maybe even for a better price but the simplicity of the iphone interface would have her up and running from the get go with little or no problems. I don't think a she'd be as quick to get comfortable with a windows xp or 7. Plus she does read a lot of books so she may find the book reader really nice.
> 
> Cheers
> MacGuiver


A senior friend of my mother-in-law just called about moving from her Windows 98 PC with AOL dial-up to a newer computer with high speed. She is considering taking one of our old G3 iMacs (as a freebie) or going to buy a new PC. 

This new iPad would be perfect. Email. Simple word processing. Games (solitaire, etc). Throw in eBook reading with variable font size and there is no more complaint about lack of large-print materials. Paired with new high-speed internet she'd be laughing. Too bad she can't wait for a few months to get one here. 

Maybe I'll try harder to get her into the G3 iMac to hold her over until she can get an iPad. She'll pay just about as much for a bottom-of-the-barrel PC (which can do more stuff that she will never do) from BestBuy.

I would like to see what Apple will do about cloud-based backup of these devices for those who don't do a computer connect before going this route though.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I can see myself using this as purely as a personal device for around the house. I like the idea of being able to carry it around--grab a recipe, check my e-mail, watch a movie with the kids, schedule tasks, etc. I love my iPod Touch and this is, for all intents and purposes, a bigger version of it. But it's much faster.

People have made some comments about expectations as far as features go--lots of great ideas--which is why I'll be waiting for at least the 2nd or 3rd version. Apple listens to their customers; if there's a feature in demand that makes sense, they'll incorporate it.

I'd love to see the iPad enhance it's touch technology to allow people to use styluses--combined with Brushes; it could be a WACOM killer. 

But I'll have to stick with my Intuos for now.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I voted no. However I have never encountered a touch screen that was anything but a PITA. 

Beyond that I enjoy leaving the technology behind when I step out the door. Admittedly that is just me and I would be very surprised if the majority of ehMacers agreed with me.

Edit:
Interesting either my vote failed to register or it landed somewhere other than where I aimed it.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

chas_m said:


> I think if you try looking at this thing from the point of view of a non-nerd, you may find yourself looking at it in a whole new light.


VERY good statement


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I would buy one if it had os x running on it and had phone on it.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

A little late to the party here but I will order at least one the day orders are taken in Canada. This is exactly the type of device I am looking for. Around the house and travelling this will be a great machine.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

MannyP Design said:


> I can see myself using this as purely as a personal device for around the house. I like the idea of being able to carry it around--grab a recipe, check my e-mail, watch a movie with the kids, schedule tasks, etc.


I'm with Manny on this one. It might not be ideal for creating content, but it looks like a great device for consuming it. For instance, reading the paper on the subway, watching a movie while you wait for your kid's practice to end, reading a book in a coffee shop, or checking email in the airport. 

(For doing actual work, the iPad isn't up to the job, at least for me. I'm a touch typist myself and doubt that a virtual keyboard will ever effectively replace a real keyboard with true feedback. Heck, even the little chicklet keys on my iMac's aluminum keyboard can feel hit-and-miss. ).



MannyP Design said:


> I'd love to see the iPad enhance it's touch technology to allow people to use styluses--combined with Brushes; it could be a WACOM killer.


There are already gloves that work with capacitive screens like the ones on the iPod touch. I'm sure that technology could be translated into virtual pens, brushes, pastels and more. A Wacom killer indeed. You could "paint" directly onto your canvas. 

I think it's telling that you have to pay for tools for content creation (e.g., iWorks). But the software you need to consume most media is built-in at no added cost.

One more thought. With a good keyboard integrated into an elegant case/stand (and if it's as fast as people say), it could be *a poorman's (read my) Macbook Air *.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i'm skeptical about the ipad model 'as is' being a wacom killer.

First, it's not pressure sensitive. There may be ways to simulate pressure sensitivity, but i question if it could be anywhere near as sensitive as a wacom.

Second is processing power. I know they demoed 'brushes' and it looked neat, but i'd want to know what size files they're working on. I can tell you that using a large brush in 'painter' is VERY processor intensive. While the ipad may be fine working on a 8X10" @ 72ppi i'm curious on how it could cope with an 11X17" @ 300dpi.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

i-rui said:


> i'm skeptical about the ipad model 'as is' being a wacom killer.
> 
> First, it's not pressure sensitive. There may be ways to simulate pressure sensitivity, but i question if it could be anywhere near as sensitive as a wacom.
> 
> Second is processing power. I know they demoed 'brushes' and it looked neat, but i'd want to know what size files they're working on. I can tell you that using a large brush in 'painter' is VERY processor intensive. While the ipad may be fine working on a 8X10" @ 72ppi i'm curious on how it could cope with an 11X17" @ 300dpi.


You kind of missed my point; that comment was basically my personal wish list for a future iPad (or iPad Pro if you will)--pressure sensitivity, better input (ie: anything smaller than my chubby fingers), and better processing (assuming the Apple A4 chip isn't as powerful as they claim).

None of which really cater to a wide audience... but imagine the possibilities. WACOM has been without serious competition for a long time. I'd love for Apple to rattle their cage.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

MannyP Design said:


> I'd love to see the iPad enhance it's touch technology to allow people to use styluses--combined with Brushes; it could be a WACOM killer.
> 
> But I'll have to stick with my Intuos for now.


I said the same thing when I saw them demo the paint program. Nice, but drawing with your finger isn't very practical. A stylus would make it a wonderful tool for artists. It would also be one more reason for educational buyers to get one. Now students could do art assignments on it as well.


Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

While I think the capability to create content on this device is a cool idea and all... BUT it will serve only a smaller market than what the ipad serves. However in the future there is room for different level of this product.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

mikef said:


> It's _waaaaaaaaaaay_ too big for that. One of the biggest reviewer complaints about the Magellan RoadMate 1700 with it's 7" screen is finding a place to put it in the car. The iPad is chunkier because of the 3:4 screen aspect ratio, which would make placement even more of an issue.


I agree that the 4:3 is a bit strange format wise, but there are lots of people out there installing 7"-10" touch screens and computers in their cars for media control, GPS, etc etc. I guess depending on the car finding space would be tough, but lots of these guys are doing some killer dash mods


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Trevor... said:


> I can't think of a single thing I would do with an iPad that I wouldn't rather do with another device.


That's about the camp that I'm in as well Trevor. The only thing that interests me about this product is the usability of the multi-touch and the immersive experience. After watching the presentation video last night I've changed my tune a bit on this product. I no longer think it's iLame  I think it has some serious potential -- but I'm still not going to buy a v1 of it. I don't remember a single tech device ever where people looked back and went "Oh, remember that first v1 _______ and how amazing it was?" It's always more like "Ya, but the v2 and v3 were KILLER" ... that said I can wait a little longer for the upgraded versions. It's a bit of an expensive toy for me at this point. I don't need it to surf on my couch as I have a mac mini setup on my TV in living room and I don't need it for portability as I have an iPhone and a MBP.

I do, however, want iBooks on my iPhone  I'm quite happy to read on the iPhone for the same reasons as a previous poster ... it's all about the small size for me and the ultimate portability/functionality. One handed usage, very light, and surprisingly I prefer a smaller screen (easier to speed read!) ... if I have to flip the page more often so be it. I just hope they don't DRM the ePubs that they sell so that we can view them on different reader apps if the iBooks one is not our cup of tea (I personally don't care for it to look like a physical book with large margins and wasted space, especially on a smaller iPhone screen).


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

*Likes*: Things I like about the new iThing are .....

It's shiny. It's got an Apple logo on it.

*Dislikes*: Things I dislike about the new iThing are....

It's a very disappointing under-featured, over-priced toy, with very little practical value. I was expecting an awful lot more for the prices they are charging. 

I was hoping for a device that could replace my HP mini, but the iPad would be too much of a limiting step backwards in comparison. I can't ever remember being so disappointed by an Apple product.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

chas_m said:


> In short, no Flash has not, for me at least, been any sort of an issue, and more often a blessing, particularly when I'm on the iPhone.


I agree. i really hate flash's ability to be a resource hog. However we do live in a world where many organization use flash. While the lack of it on the tablet helps to avoid annoying advertisements, it also then blocks the use 

On the iphone and ipod touch, no flash support.... thats fine. However, Apple should have included a way to turn on and off the plugin. So you have it when you need it.



chas_m said:


> But as a longtime computer educator (ie Mac tutor), I have to say the iPad is probably just the right amount of computer (minus a minor detail here or there) for 90% of the masses. Seriously, this thing passes the "grandma" test on a WHOLE NEW LEVEL and I predict it will be very big with seniors and the education circuit.


I would agree. However, I also think that it should have been more open to allow some power uses. For $499 - $999 I am not expecting a MBP replacement, but I think they should have created slimmed down OSX with a ipod style interface, or some variation on that theme.




chas_m said:


> I think if you try looking at this thing from the point of view of a non-nerd, you may find yourself looking at it in a whole new light.


Putting on my business hat, or my student hat.... I would disagree. I can't install mac programs on it such as MS Excel etc... and I would have to hope the organization makes a program that is compatible with this device so I can actually use it.

As a media tablet... they hit it out of the park. As a multifunction device with productive uses, it falls short.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Macified said:


> Given the flakiness of iChat (works one day, can't get a call through the next) vs. Skype which just works every time I try it; it's not surprising that iChat wasn't integrated into this or any other portable device. Why highlight your problems?


You are probably on to something there, Macified.

I would REALLY love for Apple and Skype to either collaborate or the former buy the latter and really make iChat reach its full potential. When it works, it is SO AMAZING, it is one of those "I am living in the future!" moments, particularly on the screen share, presentation share and multi-party chat. But it is soooo finicky.

Skype is WAY more reliable in connecting (particularly to PC users of varying levels), but lower quality and ability for the most part (OTOH, they can call real landlines for a modest fee!).

Merge those two apps, and you would have a world-beater.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Macified said:


> I would like to see what Apple will do about cloud-based backup of these devices for those who don't do a computer connect before going this route though.


One word: MobileMe.

It could (and probably will) be easily modified to work just the iPad alone.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> I'd love to see the iPad enhance it's touch technology to allow people to use styluses--combined with Brushes; it could be a WACOM killer.


It (and the iPhone/iPod Touch) already does this: Pogo Stylus

As to how it compares to an Intuos, I have no idea. I doubt its as pressure-sensitive (though it obviously does have SOME level of sensitivity, since it can distinguish accidental touches from purposeful ones), but it might work as a basic drawing pad (again, see the Brushes demo from the keynote).


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ertman said:


> Putting on my business hat, or my student hat.... I would disagree. I can't install mac programs on it such as MS Excel etc


HelLO, did you not see the Numbers demo part of the keynote???

It's not up to Apple to make a touch-version of Excel. It's up to Microsoft. It's pretty bloody obvious that the iPad has the horsepower to run it if they make it.

PS. There are already numerous iPhone apps that can view and edit Excel documents, thus there are numerous iPad apps that can view and edit Excel documents as well.




> As a multifunction device with productive uses, it falls short.


I don't agree, but even if I cede the point TODAY, wait six months and see if you don't see any "productive"* apps on the iPad.

*You people seem to have an awfully strange idea of what "productive" means -- iWork isn't productive?? It sure is to me ...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

chas_m said:


> It (and the iPhone/iPod Touch) already does this: Pogo Stylus
> 
> As to how it compares to an Intuos, I have no idea. I doubt its as pressure-sensitive (though it obviously does have SOME level of sensitivity, since it can distinguish accidental touches from purposeful ones), but it might work as a basic drawing pad (again, see the Brushes demo from the keynote).


It doesn't have varying touch sensitivity and nor can it detect pressure to change opacity/thickness on the fly.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

chas_m said:


> HelLO, did you not see the Numbers demo part of the keynote???
> 
> It's not up to Apple to make a touch-version of Excel. It's up to Microsoft. It's pretty bloody obvious that the iPad has the horsepower to run it if they make it.
> 
> PS. There are already numerous iPhone apps that can view and edit Excel documents, thus there are numerous iPad apps that can view and edit Excel documents as well.


Yep.. .sure did see the demo, thats why I think it is almost there. 

While I do agree the ipad hardware is probably quite powerful, the software side is still quite limiting. While it is upto microsoft to make an app for that... if it were using OSX, you would be able to install Office. 

I am willing to concede the OS point, but I would probably need some way of directly transferring files to other computers, without having to email it to myself or syncing to itunes.





chas_m said:


> I don't agree, but even if I cede the point TODAY, wait six months and see if you don't see any "productive"* apps on the iPad.
> 
> *You people seem to have an awfully strange idea of what "productive" means -- iWork isn't productive?? It sure is to me ...


*Why do You people need to group others together....

I use iWork, I prefer it to Office, however business seems to support MSOffice, as it is entrenched  . I was quite impressed with the iwork demo, and that actually is one of the only things that seem worthwhile in this.

I absolutely think there will be new productive apps for the ipad within the next six months, but then I would have to buy more software for this device, that may or may not be completely compatible, if at all with the desktop versions.

If this device were to have external storage, such as usb drives or even SD cards that would make a huge difference. I would also like isight, because I do use video conferencing, and I think the iPad would be a great platform for this. These seem possible when V.2 comes out. I do think the current interface is acceptable and think the ease of use is the future... I think that it does add to productivity.


On another note, speculation of future iPad ideas: 
Hey I wonder if there is a chance they will make a "pro" version? similar to the macbook and pro models. Both run the same software, but one will have some the extra features I described.

Also, some kind of wireless sync ability and even the ability to drag, lets say an open iwork document over to the tablet workspace, that you can then pick up walk away and continue working on. That would be very easy to use, and fairly impressive.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

One thing you have to admit--there's lots of passion on either side. That, to me, is a clear indication that Apple could very well be onto something. This is very reminiscent of the iPhone.

Or it could be a complete failure.

But if businesses believe that eBooks and eReaders are a good business plan, then Apple has released the world's most powerful eReader for a very good price.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

MannyP Design said:


> One thing you have to admit--there's lots of passion on either side. That, to me, is a clear indication that Apple could very well be onto something. This is very reminiscent of the iPhone.


It's also reminiscent of the AppleTV. Those who love it are forever trying to justify its limitations and high price, while those who don't love it are prone to pointing out the large number of other devices that are far more capable for a lot less money.

In both cases it's not so much that the detractors don't want the Apple product, rather they wish Apple would have made a product that was at least competitive with what was already out there.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

For you chasm.

The iPad is looking a little better. According to an appleisider.com report. In theory the ipad will be able to share their documents wirelessly with a computer as it will show up as a network share.

This is a BIG hurdle for the ipad to overcome if this rumour is true. Now it is starting to sound a lot better.

Can't post a link from my 1G touch with OS 2.0


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

That _is_ good. Even better would be if you could upload/download, send/receive them as an email attachment etc.


----------



## rhapsody (Jul 12, 2008)

Likes: The size and shape of the device is awesome. They got this right on. The battery life sounds great, and the screen and chip seem like great technologies, as well.

Dislikes: The software. Everything about the software on this device just shouts that it's not for me. It's a content-delivery-appliance. And while I hated the device at first (and did register my vote under "hell no" in the poll) I've realized in the days since the announcement that I don't hate it because it's a *bad* product. It's actually a very good product.

It's just not for me.

It wasn't made with the nerds in mind, it was made with the other 99.98% of the market in mind. My mom already wants one, and the most vitriol I've heard regarding iPad has come from fellow nerds.

I just wish the media would stop calling it a tablet computer. It's more like a Kindle. A closed device which allows you to purchase and enjoy content.


----------

